# Better for a yanagi : VG-10 or White Steel 2?



## btbyrd (Sep 26, 2017)

Yoshihiro has two yanagis that are calling out to me, but I'm having a tough time deciding so I thought I'd ask the forum. They're both roughly the same price for the same length (I'm going for a 300mm blade) but one is black forged white steel #2 and the other one is VG-10. Specwise, they're almost identical apart from the steel. These both seem like excellent knives for the money, and I'm sure that I'd be happy with either of them. But in the spirit of overthinking things, here are my initial thoughts:

VG Pros: It's stainless, so it's easier to maintain rustwise. And you don't have to worry when slicing acidic things (though that's not something you do often with a yanagi anyway)
VG Cons: It may be harder to sharpen than WS2. Doesn't look quite as cool as carbon steel can.

White Steel 2 Pros: Looks good (until it rusts). Sharpens well... perhaps better than VG-10.
White Steel 2 Cons: It rusts.

For the sake of the discussion, I'm a very experienced home chef who has been using Global knives for years but want to branch out and buy some higher quality specialty knives for specific purposes. I already have a set of whetstones I picked up from ChefSteps a couple years ago (as well as a flattening stone and a nagura stone) and I use a Hi-Soft cutting board. As of now, I have a Global 270mm chef knife that I use to slice, as well as a Victorinox granton edge carving knife. While these are fine, they're not as nimble as I'd like for certain tasks (namely fish) which is why I have a yanagi on the brain. But it's quite hard to choose between those two. Any insight or opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## daveb (Sep 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

I had a white Yoshihiro yani for a couple years. Never a problem with rust - use it, clean it, dry it. Hate sharpening VG-10 but have done so with a couple Shun yanis (not mine). Pls, never again.


----------



## DarkStar (Sep 26, 2017)

How do you intend to use the knife?

If your going to be using it for its intended purpose then go white. If not, maybe reconsider why you want the Yanagiba. For the record I have a few knives in white steel and its not like they instantly rust. Even when used to cut lemons and things. My Chinese cleavers are much more reactive.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, @daveb. Your experience accords with my expectations. It seems like the primary tradeoff is ease-of-sharpening VS rust retention. I'm not super paranoid about rust, but the fact that you don't need to worry about it is a point in the VG's favor. But I certainly don't relish the thought of sharpening and maintaining that blade. VG seems to have a lot of detractors here, for understandable reasons. But having never worked with it, I wonder if it's really so hellish to maintain.

@Darkstar: Good question. I imagine that I'll mostly be using it for its intended purpose (if that means cutting and portioning boneless protein). With a blade so long and with such a small belly, I doubt I'll be tempted to use it for much else. Do people use these knives for much else? That seems counterintuitive to me -- a seemingly obvious case of "wrong tool for the job". But maybe I just lack imagination. Mostly, I just want a slicing knife that is long, maneuverable, beautiful, and well-made. Whether or not it's a yanagiba or something else (sujihiki / kiritsuke / whatever) isn't especially important to me.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 26, 2017)

White hands down


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 26, 2017)

If you are cutting fish as intended the white steel is not that reactive. 270mm is plenty long for a home cook. Part of the fun of a yanagiba is how sharp you can get them. For that you need carbon steel.


----------



## KimBronnum (Sep 26, 2017)

Go for white steel. When used as you describe above, I don't se the point of stainless for yanagis.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone -- you've convinced me to go for the white steel... which I did. Order placed! But I'm curious what other purposes people end up using their yanagis for beyond the obvious uses. I mean, I could see using it to slice garnishes or maybe some vegetables if the knife is already at hand. But that's kind of it. Is it common for people to do the daikon/cucumber/carrot sheeting using yanagi's? Other techniques?


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 26, 2017)

The daikon sheet thing, yes absolutely. I wouldn't reach for my yanagiba to cut fruits and veggies tho or any crusty meat. I always use it to skin large fish fillets tho, but that's a pretty standard yanagiba task IMO


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 27, 2017)

I would pick white over vg10 because the maker will provide a better knife with the former metal. Some knife makers have good vg10 but their quality will cost you.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 27, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> The daikon sheet thing, yes absolutely. I wouldn't reach for my yanagiba to cut fruits and veggies tho or any crusty meat. I always use it to skin large fish fillets tho, but that's a pretty standard yanagiba task IMO


Are you kidding? A yanagiba worked wonderfully when I sliced up some peaches and plums. Don't underestimate the power of the fish slicer.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 27, 2017)

Chef Doom said:


> Are you kidding? A yanagiba worked wonderfully when I sliced up some peaches and plums. Don't underestimate the power of the fish slicer.


I don't see myself using a 270mm blade to slice peaches. Call me crazy


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 27, 2017)

It seems like overkill, but I'm sure I'll at least try it once my 300mm blade shows up. :knife:


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 27, 2017)

It's not overkill. It's pouring a great tool to good use.


----------

